# Concealed Weapons Permit Class



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Has anyone ever take the CWP class at the gun show at the fair grounds. Is there anything else required to get the permit in addition to the class,like registering or applying,or do you have a permit when you leave the class.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I took my class at the gun show, and after the class you have to formally apply, send in your fingerprints, send in some money, and you will have your CCW. GO to the local sheriff's office and have your fingerprints electronically scanned and the process will be much quicker. It costs $5.00 for the electric scan.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

How much do you have to pay to apply to get the actual permit after the class.


----------



## chuckseven (Oct 6, 2007)

It's also my understanding that military folks to not have to take the class...they pay the price but can advoid taking the class.I'm happy ot see it stated this year that hunters with concealed weapons permits may carry a firearm in a WMA ..even during scouting or archery..this is a relief.

I plan on starting my application tomorrow.I got a nice 357.

C7



PS To answer teh price question..total price is about 165.00


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

when i first got mine it was 117.50 the first time, and renewel is $75. If you have a hunters education card you don't have to take the class, just goto the FWC website and print out a copy of your card and send that in. (atleast thats the way it was a few years ago) all the info you need is on the "florida department of agriculture and consumer services" website


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Any former military service is good. You just have to send a copy of your DD-214


----------



## chuckseven (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks man ..about the heads up on my military status..

1.What about the photo I need to put with the application??

Can I make my own or does it got to be done professionally?

2.I knowI need to get finger prints from the sheriff's department..

I can't wait to get mine..


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I did'nt read all the post/replies but I've had my CCW for afew months now.. One I dont understand why everyone goes to the fairgrounds to get it... There's a few different ppl in Pensacola that do the class...2nd you do not have to get the electronic finger-printing done and It really does'nt take anytime off... Me and my uncle both took the class at the same time, he did the electronic finger-printing and I did the card it took no time off for us....

as for the lincese goes.. You take the class for 4-hours basic movies.. Then they give you a card saying you took the class along with a big brown envolpe (SP) you fill out everything go to a photo-booth take a pic and send the photo, 117bucks, all the paperwork you filled out and the completion card they give you... about 2-months later you get your lincese..


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks yall for all the input. Greatly appriciated.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

You need a standard pasport photo. The easiest way to get one is to go to walgreens. They will knock it out for you instantly, and you are sure to have the right size. 

The guys at Mikes guns on 29 gave me the forms. It came in a packet with the fingerprint cards and everything. I would call out there and ask them if they still have the packets available.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

The sheriffs department usually has the packets also


----------



## chuckseven (Oct 6, 2007)

You can also get all the stuff from the Sheriffs Department..

I'll be on mine ASAP..


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Does the hunter education course constitute as training for the permit?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

when i got mine it did, but that was 2.5 years ago


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

As I stated in my post above.. You dont have to go to walgreens for a 8dollar photo.. Just go to the mall in the photo booth for 3bucks and take a pic.. works just as well... THats how I did mine and it was fine.


----------



## chuckseven (Oct 6, 2007)

I got my appication today..and I paid 5.00 for my finger prints.

I called Tallahassee..to confirm about my military DD214 paper.Sure enough..I do not need to take any classes..only send a copy of my DD 214 paper...

I'm pumped..I plan to buy a skinny Smith and Wesson Chiefland 38. Stainless Steel

I apreciate all the information that was passed on here.

C7


----------



## aladeer (Jan 16, 2008)

Where are all can you take the class


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Is it an annual renewal on that permit?


----------



## bajafisherman (Oct 8, 2007)

Dont you have to be 21 or can you get it a 18?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

renewal every 5 years

and yes you have to be 21


----------



## aladeer (Jan 16, 2008)

Where can you get the package and the training


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

The Hunter Education class counts as the training for the CC permit.


----------



## chuckseven (Oct 6, 2007)

YOu pick up the package from the sheriffs; department..

I got all my stuff done yesterday..

Step one..pick up package..while in the station get finger prints done.5.00

Step two..have wife fill out application..{-: one page.

Step 3..go to Walgreens..get a photo passport picture 9.00

Step 4..Show proof of weapons course.

a. DD 214..for us military folks {I sent a copy of mine}

or

b...copy of hunter safety course

or 

c. weapons course..

Step 5..Have notary watch you sign the application ..she stamps it..

Step 6..write a check out for 117.00 

step 7 Mail it.

I did mine today.

C7


----------

